# Your spouse and restroom habits



## AwfullyGuilty

I am sorry if I will be too graphic but I need an option if I am being unfair in this situation. Each morning when I am getting ready for work, do my make up, hair, etc., my husband walks in our bathroom and poops. I asked him couple times already to go to another bathroom but he simply 'forgets' after couple of days. I don't know, maybe I am selfish or something, but hearing and seeing him doing his business is little too much for waking up. I never walk in bathroom when he is already there and do that. I don't like it. Did you have that same problem? What did you do about that? Am I asking too much?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ForBetter

Since you have more than one bathroom I suggest you do the simplest thing and lock the door! (But be nice about it and tell him in advance that you will be doing this from now on.) The locked door will be the reminder when he forgets.

(We only have one bathroom and have to share, but we are not usually getting ready at the same time.)


----------



## ScarletBegonias

omg.my ex husband used to do that to me. biggest turn off ever.

You're NOT asking too much at least in my opinion. Certain things shouldn't be shared and bowel movements are one of those non shareable things.

I think I'd tell him straight up, every time you take a dump in front of me it makes me never want to have sex with you again.


----------



## Anon Pink

Ugh!!!!

No you're not asking too much! Could you set up a make up station in your bedroom and not in the bathroom? I've never used the bathroom for make up or hair and have always had some sort of vanity station in my bedroom. Buy a lighted make up mirror and a stool. You can set up anywhere.


----------



## AwfullyGuilty

He still sleeps in our bedroom when I start with getting ready. I guess I would have to move to another room in house. But why to move all my junk  to kitchen if he has another restroom ready to go? It really is that sound and seeing him naked on his throne that gets me. I would understand if we had only one bathroom or he was there first.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias

AwfullyGuilty said:


> He still sleeps in our bedroom when I start with getting ready. I guess I would have to move to another room in house. But why to move all my junk  to kitchen if he has another restroom ready to go? It really is that sound and seeing him naked on his throne that gets me. I would understand if we had only one bathroom or he was there first.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I draw the line at peeing.It's kinda cute when he's standing there all sleepy,messy curls,and yawning while taking a pee. 

To see him sit down and actively hear and smell him taking a sh*t would be truly awful for our sex life.

The ONLY exceptions to that sickening turned off feeling would be if he became extremely ill or injured and needed my help in that area. At that point compassion and love would trump any other emotions.

Thankfully,DH can't stand sharing bathroom functions with me. LOL

I don't think you should have to move your set up if he has another bathroom to use.


----------



## COGypsy

My ex used to do that all the time. 


Note the term "ex".


----------



## ScarletBegonias

COGypsy said:


> My ex used to do that all the time.
> 
> 
> Note the term "ex".


:rofl:


----------



## PBear

Speaking as a guy... Just lock the door. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bobbieb65

Either lock the door or move your salon equipment to the other bathroom. We only have 1&1/2 bath, so I shower and finishing getting ready in the 1/2...there's no humidity in there

For the record, I don't use the toilet in front of my H ever, but he will pee in front of me...he never closes the door for #1

And if anyone hasn't already invested in them...slow closing toilet seats are a must!!!:smthumbup:


----------



## GTdad

Dang. Call us uptight, but there's no way in hell my wife and I would subject each other to that sort of thing.

Besides, the only time I get any "alone time" in the house is when I'm in the bathroom, and even then I've got kids knocking on the door wanting to have a conversation.

Lock the door.


----------



## AwfullyGuilty

ScarletBegonias said:


> I draw the line at peeing.It's kinda cute when he's standing there all sleepy,messy curls,and yawning while taking a pee.
> 
> To see him sit down and actively hear and smell him taking a sh*t would be truly awful for our sex life.
> 
> The ONLY exceptions to that sickening turned off feeling would be if he became extremely ill or injured and needed my help in that area. At that point compassion and love would trump any other emotions.
> 
> Thankfully,DH can't stand sharing bathroom functions with me. LOL
> 
> I don't think you should have to move your set up if he has another bathroom to use.


No cute peeing in this case.  He always does it like a girl. But I can handle that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AwfullyGuilty

I will try to lock my door next time, but I don't think he will like that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias

AwfullyGuilty said:


> I will try to lock my door next time, but I don't think he will like that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well you don't like having his ass air in your hair and makeup so it's a fair deal to me. LOL


----------



## PBear

AwfullyGuilty said:


> I will try to lock my door next time, but I don't think he will like that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The expression "tough sh1t" comes to mind... You asked him not to do that, he said he wouldn't, and now there's a consequence. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GTdad

ScarletBegonias said:


> his ass air in your hair and makeup


:lol:


----------



## Cosmos

My SO and I have been together for 4 years and have never used the toilet in front of one another. It's not out of prudishness, but rather respect and consideration for one another. Peeing and pooping is not a bonding experience, nor does it require an 'audience.'

I don't think you're selfish to not want your H pooping in front of you whilst you're getting ready to go to work. There are 2 bathrooms, so if anyone is being selfish it is him.

As someone else said - lock the door.


----------



## EnjoliWoman

If he doesn't like the locked door, tell him that he said he couldn't remember to go to the other bathroom so you figured a locked door would remind him. Put a sign on the door with an arrow that says "Use other bathroom"! Tell him you'll stop locking it as long as he doesn't poop in front of you. 

And agreed that telling him it makes you never want to have sex with him again could have a significant impact. It is a necessary function but completely unsexy. Mystery is just fine! It's perfectly normal and healthy to have boundaries and this is one of yours.


----------



## MaritimeGuy

They had a relationship expert on the radio a while back and she hypothesized one of the causes of marriages to get stale is that we stop treating each other once we're married as we did when we were dating. She said if you want to maintain the attraction keep doing what you did to attract them in the first place.

I can't imagine someone barging in the bathroom on a first date to take a dump...not and get a second date anyhow. Why would a person think it's a good idea once you're married?


----------



## Omego

This is really a funny thread. Of course, lock the door!
What Maritime Guy said is correct. I remember a friend saying years ago that he was turned off by his wife using the bathroom in his presence.
Awfully Guilty: could you make a joke out of it and say "eww you smell... Get out!"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Ugg. Gross. I have to say I have the opposite problem. I'm in the bathroom trying to poop and in she walks and starts doing her hair. Um.....a little busy in here.....


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Don't come at me guns hot lady! - YouTube


----------



## Anon Pink

ScarletBegonias said:


> ?...*ass air* in your hair and makeup....


:rofl:

Classic SB...classic!


----------



## WayUpNorth

Perhaps you should try taking a dump while he is in there for revenge. 

I would not expect to ever get laid again if I took a dump while my favorite lady was doing her hair.


----------



## heartsbeating

Just no. For us, it's personal space. 

I couldn't even imagine it. No thanks. We have one bathroom and it's tiny. When I do my make-up in the mornings, I line up the items on top of the washing machine - it's a laundry and bathroom in one. I also like that (small) space to myself; getting ready, music playing... realistically, there's barely enough room to brush our teeth in the same sink. On the rare occasion he needs the restroom while I'm getting ready, I'll take my makeup or the hairdryer to the mirror in the living room. 

As others said - lock the door and tell him it's no longer happening.


----------



## FizzBomb

This is your boundary. You enforce it by locking the door every morning. If he's desperate enough he will find the other bathroom.


----------



## memyselfandi

I know it's completely disgusting!!

My hubby "warns" me when he feels the wallpaper may be "falling off the walls" when he's finished...(and thanks so much for the warning honey) yet my hubby is so self conscious that he REFUSES to poop in public bathrooms..ugh!!

We have had to drive across town so he can use our "facilities" simply because.


----------



## memyselfandi

Once married..and the wrapper comes off..it seems all manners go right out the window..

Guess I should be somewhat thankful that my hubby gives me "fair warning" if the wallpaper is peeling (and he kindly leaves the fan on in case of a nuclear explosion)

There IS a product out there called "Poo-Pourrie that costs little to nothng and you just spritz a few squirts on top of the water before you or he does your business. 

However, I can't see any guy doing that...hahahahaha!!

BTW..thanks a bunch for your post.


----------



## I Notice The Details

In my 18 years of marriage, neither my wife nor I have ever gone to the bathroom in front of each other...That is something we feel is private and not necessary to be seen, heard, or smelled by the other. My 13 year old son feels the same way.

We also have a second bathroom, and whenever someone needs to have a bowel movement...that is the bathroom they use. It is just understood in our house and works great. 

I would tell him like Scarlet suggested..."seeing you do that makes me never want to have sex with you again"....just to get the point across. Put some matches, and spray in the other bathroom, and designate it for that.


----------



## mineforever

Not a very practical solution but when we bought our present house ...he has his bathroom and I have mine. I get real testy if I catch him using my bathroom in the morning when I am getting ready for work...:-D....one of my flaws
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details

One side note...we laugh in our house when one of us accidentally says "restroom" instead of "bathroom". I think of a restroom of having a stand up urinal and individual stalls....we DON'T have that in our house. ...we have a BATHROOM. 

I guess we are weird, but we do tease each other when someone says they are going to the "restroom" in our house...


----------



## I Notice The Details

OK....I have to post this pic here from another thread. No one needs to see their spouse dropping "wolf bait"...ever. :rofl:


----------



## southbound

Cosmos said:


> My SO and I have been together for 4 years and have never used the toilet in front of one another. It's not out of prudishness, but rather respect and consideration for one another. Peeing and pooping is not a bonding experience, nor does it require an 'audience.'
> 
> I don't think you're selfish to not want your H pooping in front of you whilst you're getting ready to go to work. There are 2 bathrooms, so if anyone is being selfish it is him.
> 
> As someone else said - lock the door.


I'm a guy, and I agree. When I was married, my x wife and I never even had the desire to use the toilet in each other's presence, but since coming here, I have discovered there are those that do it and consider it normal. I don't get it. It seems like one of the most unattractive acts one could do in front of each other. Yuck!!

If the SO were sick and bedridden and I had to clean her from head to toe daily, or help her to the restroom and wait while the job was completed, I could do it with no problem; that's just a different situation and mindset, but to simply use it in front of each other when everything is well. Why would you do that? Again, yuck!!


----------



## 6301

AwfullyGuilty said:


> I will try to lock my door next time, but I don't think he will like that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Too bad if he doesn't like it. There's a time and place for everything. 

It's called bad manners and being an adult, you would think he would know that already.

When I was married, I would be taking a shower and my wife would come in and take a crap. Now she did the courtesy flush bit still, a hot humid bathroom with the door closed can cause the bathroom to foul up PDQ. 

Finally I told her that if she needed to use the bathroom, go either before or after I have a shower. I'm taking a shower to get clean and the last thing I want is to smell ass and if she can't oblige me, then grab a handful of paper towels and head for the woods. I made my point.


----------



## Vega

When my exh. and I first started living together, he INSISTED that I ALWAYS leave the bathroom door open. I did so, just to keep the peace. 

He would LOOK for a reason to be in there while I was in there. Didn't matter what I was doing, whether or not I was taking a shower (he used to sit on the can and poop while making sexual comments about me 'shaking' while I was washing my hair), brushing my teeth or putting on make up. He ALWAYS found an excuse to come in there while I was in there. One day he came in there to open the shower door ONE MORE *INCH*. 

It was the first thing I talked about on the very first day of therapy, and the therapist told me, "Start locking the door". Then he looked at ex and said, "Vega is going to start locking the door beginning *TODAY*." 

Ex didn't like that, lol! But apparently, the therapist got through to him after 4 or 5 more sessions. Ex didn't like it, but at least he respected it and didn't give me a hard time about it. 

As another poster wrote, notice I wrote "ex"!

Vega


----------



## I Notice The Details

6301 said:


> Finally I told her that if she needed to use the bathroom, go either before or after I have a shower. I'm taking a shower to get clean and the last thing I want is to smell ass......



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## heartsbeating

I Notice The Details said:


> One side note...we laugh in our house when one of us accidentally says "restroom" instead of "bathroom". I think of a restroom of having a stand up urinal and individual stalls....we DON'T have that in our house. ...we have a BATHROOM.
> 
> I guess we are weird, but we do tease each other when someone says they are going to the "restroom" in our house...


I referred to restroom in my post to differentiate the usage of the bathroom. You're right though!


----------



## CantePe

Peeing doesn't bother either of us. A bowel movement we both respect each others space. Neither would bother me because I work in health care so I have a strong stomach. When the kids were little I left the door open either way.


----------



## I Notice The Details

Hi CantePe....I haven't seen you in a long time!


----------



## southbound

I was always taught that using the bathroom was a private thing. I didn't grow up seeing my parents take a dump, and I don't recall them going in when the other other one was using the toilet. It wasn't something i shared with friends, so it's just not my norm. I'm rather surprised that so many married people see it as a norm.

Surely one could wait until the other person is finished, so apparently people are going in by choice while the other dumps. I don't get it.


----------



## I Notice The Details

southbound said:


> I was always taught that using the bathroom was a private thing. I didn't grow up seeing my parents take a dump, and I don't recall them going in when the other other one was using the toilet. It wasn't something i shared with friends, so it's just not my norm. I'm rather surprised that so many married people see it as a norm.
> 
> Surely one could wait until the other person is finished, so apparently people are going in by choice while the other dumps. I don't get it.


:iagree:


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

My EX would do that, also if I wasn't there to see it he would describe it. And if we were hiking or rock climbing he would always make a big deal out of the pre-climb sh*t. Once we were going ice climbing and he made a (insert his description including steamer) in the middle of the railroad tracks that led to the climb...right out in view of the cars driving by down on the State route...and for any and all other climbers coming along to see...ewwww....in the nice white snow. Then he would talk about "turtling" and once he actually even did a number in his pants on the way to looking at his new home options...and we had to turn around to go back home for him to change. Well, that's what he gets for getting all weird over his poop, incontinent moment. hahahaha. He never wore underwear either, and had his nice pants on.

I suggest you really draw the line. You are entitled to put your foot down on anything in a marriage that is reasonable to do so and affects your sexual attraction to your mate. 

I just ignored it and put it out of my mind...but now that I'm single the only time I will put up with a guy who poops in front of me is my grandchild or an incapacitated close friend or relative. (My boyfriend later had a brain hemorrhage and was hooked up to tubes for a while, then had to re-learn continence, and I was fine to help him with that...even more proactive than the nurses in getting his tubes removed on trial. Not a biggie.)


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno

Vega said:


> When my exh. and I first started living together, he INSISTED that I ALWAYS leave the bathroom door open. I did so, just to keep the peace.
> 
> He would LOOK for a reason to be in there while I was in there. Didn't matter what I was doing, whether or not I was taking a shower (he used to sit on the can and poop while making sexual comments about me 'shaking' while I was washing my hair), brushing my teeth or putting on make up. He ALWAYS found an excuse to come in there while I was in there. One day he came in there to open the shower door ONE MORE *INCH*.
> 
> It was the first thing I talked about on the very first day of therapy, and the therapist told me, "Start locking the door". Then he looked at ex and said, "Vega is going to start locking the door beginning *TODAY*."
> 
> Ex didn't like that, lol! But apparently, the therapist got through to him after 4 or 5 more sessions. Ex didn't like it, but at least he respected it and didn't give me a hard time about it.
> 
> As another poster wrote, notice I wrote "ex"!
> 
> Vega


I wonder if for some reason the pooping stimulates their prostate gland while it's on the way out...and if they can get a sexual turnon by looking at women half-dressed in bathroom, then why not? But is still wrong. Let them ask for a prostate massage...in bedroom (or wherever sex takes place...) not get a sneaky hard on by pooping. Maybe a large bit of homophobic self denial going on with these guys. It seems a bit too common to be a one-off kind of habit. Either that or some form of abuse that's listed on some website that abusive guys use when they are not clever enough to think up their own tactics 

I also repeatedly told my EX not to sneak up on me while I was in the shower. But he would anyhow. Apparently it was okay for him to put his foot down on that because he had been in Iraq fighting (but denied vehemently any PTSD although driving he would scan the road right and left...) but different rules for me than him I suppose. So wrong.


----------



## Holland

Nothing would turn me off a man faster than this sort of thing. Yuk, bad manners and simply gross.


----------



## AwfullyGuilty

Thank you for all of your replies! Truly interesting and somehow funny reading. But it helps a lot.
I told my H about not pooping in "my" bathroom while I am there. Work week is ahead of us, so we will see how it goes. If he forgets again, I am locking it.

It is real turn off to see an adult man on his throne naked. Luckily for me, I always used air refresher before anything hit my nose. What I also can't stand is that lovely "splash" sound...because you exactly know what is going on.

The reason I asked about this is - that I wanted to make sure I am not being unfair to him or asked to much. Now I know better.


----------



## Vega

AwfullyGuilty said:


> What I also can't stand is *that lovely "splash" sound.*..because you exactly know what is going on.


O.
M.
*GAWD*!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::lol:

This is waaaaay TMI for so early in the morning! *_wipes tears_* Good thing I haven't had any OJ yet, or it would be sprayed all over the computer screen by now! 

All righty! I just came off night shift, so I'm going to try and get some sleep now...

...*IF* I can get the 'visual/*audio*l' out of my head...!

Vega


----------



## alte Dame

My father did this to my mother throughout their entire marriage, which was until the day she died.

We could hear her scream, 'For God's sake, light a match!' and then he would laugh.

In retrospect, I think it was a perverse (and repulsive) way for him to bond and mark territory.


----------



## Lordhavok

I dont get this at all, and no op, I dont think its too much to ask or even demand. I dont even fart in front of her if I can help it.


----------



## Wiltshireman

If you thought your spouse using the W/C whilst you were in the room was bad the stay away from the Winter Olympics

BBC News - Twitter storm in Russia over Sochi Olympics twin toilet


----------



## southbound

AwfullyGuilty said:


> Thank you for all of your replies! Truly interesting and somehow funny reading. But it helps a lot.
> I told my H about not pooping in "my" bathroom while I am there. Work week is ahead of us, so we will see how it goes. If he forgets again, I am locking it.
> 
> It is real turn off to see an adult man on his throne naked. Luckily for me, I always used air refresher before anything hit my nose. What I also can't stand is that lovely "splash" sound...because you exactly know what is going on.
> 
> The reason I asked about this is - that I wanted to make sure I am not being unfair to him or asked to much. Now I know better.


I agree 100%. The entire act that you described is just so unattractive. What could be more unattractive? If a person is ok with voluntarily watching their spouse take a dump, then one could use that as an argument to get by with almost anything. 

One couldn't complain about him making funny noises while he eats, being a messy eater, wearing ugly clothes, wearing unattractive cologne, or anything. He could say, "Hey, you watch me dump and don't complain, so........"


----------



## roostr

lmao, wow how do people do that? Id say you're right 100%


----------



## Healer

ScarletBegonias said:


> Well you don't like having his ass air in your hair and makeup so it's a fair deal to me. LOL


LOL. Yeah that's utterly disgusting. That's what a 4 year old does, not a grown man. Tell him to take his kronk in private. Yuck!


----------



## TheCatfish

He is being disrespectful by violating your breathing air. Locking the door is probably the best idea or start feeding him only oatmeal. When he asks why he has to eat oatmeal, tell him its so he doesn't stink up the bathroom in the morning.


----------



## Shazz1991

Hubby and I have no problem with either of us peeing when the other is in the bathroom. On occassion one or other of us has done a 'number 2' but only when we are in a hurry or in an emergency (we only have one bathroom). However, you are obviously not comfortable with what your hubby is doing so I suggest that you lock the door and tell him why!


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

I think it's worse when she doesn't flush, I step up to the plate to pee and have to see that thing floating there. Yuck.

Fortunately our toilet in the master has its own little room with a door. I usually shut the door ... she doesn't but it's still hidden enough that I'm not forced to watch.

These days we sleep in separate bedrooms







and she has her own bathroom.

Usually if I'm in there I will lock the door because my daughters seem incapable of knocking. :O

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## ScarletBegonias

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> I think it's worse when she doesn't flush, I step up to the plate to pee and have to see that thing floating there. Yuck.


Wait.WHAT?? 

This has happened ONCE in our house bc DH didn't want to flush before he got into shower and forgot to flush afterward. No big deal,I was horrified for 2 seconds and flushed it then moved on. 

But to have it be a regular thing would really be a turn off. It's just rude first of all. Second,just bc we know our spouse has bodily functions doesn't mean we need to see the results.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

Back in the day if my wife even had to fart she would go into the bathroom and lock the door ... cause apparently girls don't fart. Not so much anymore.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## ScarletBegonias

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> Back in the day if my wife even had to fart she would go into the bathroom and lock the door ... cause apparently girls don't fart. Not so much anymore.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


DH is thoroughly convinced when I fart little clouds of warm spun sugar and sparkles come out.

Who am I to tell him or let him witness otherwise?


----------



## sh987

I've been living with my wife for 13 years... We've never gone to the bathroom in front of each other, and it's something I could go the rest of my life without experiencing.

This business of running into the bathroom and using it while you're there, and have expressed a distaste for it, is thoughtless and rude. Time to lock the door, imo.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

ScarletBegonias said:


> JustSomeGuyWho said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the day if my wife even had to fart she would go into the bathroom and lock the door ... cause apparently girls don't fart. Not so much anymore.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_
> 
> 
> 
> DH is thoroughly convinced when I fart little clouds of warm spun sugar and sparkles come out.
> 
> Who am I to tell him or let him witness otherwise?
Click to expand...

Ha! I literally laughed out loud at that one 

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

ScarletBegonias said:


> JustSomeGuyWho said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's worse when she doesn't flush, I step up to the plate to pee and have to see that thing floating there. Yuck.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait.WHAT??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This has happened ONCE in our house bc DH didn't want to flush before he got into shower and forgot to flush afterward. No big deal,I was horrified for 2 seconds and flushed it then moved on.
> 
> But to have it be a regular thing would really be a turn off. It's just rude first of all. Second,just bc we know our spouse has bodily functions doesn't mean we need to see the results.
Click to expand...

Yeah, she's gotta stop that ... I don't need target practice. If she doesn't stop then ... well, corn should be banned from our menu ... and I'll leave it at that.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## ScarletBegonias

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> Yeah, she's gotta stop that ... I don't need target practice. If she doesn't stop then ... well, corn should be banned from our menu ... and I'll leave it at that.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


stop.you're gonna make me throw up in my mouth. :rofl:


----------



## IrishGirlVA

I haven't read all the responses yet so someone may have already equated this to what I'm about to but ---- 

This is equivalant to yanking out your tampon and changing it while he is shaving. 

You. Just. Don't! 

My boyfriend sometimes has the bad habit of leaving the door open when he poops but since we don't live together, and this is what he does at home when he's alone, I just leave it be. 

(Ok, off to read the rest of the responses. They are making me giggle!)


----------



## Jellybeans

sh987 said:


> I've been living with my wife for 13 years... We've never gone to the bathroom in front of each other, and it's something I could go the rest of my life without experiencing.
> 
> This business of running into the bathroom and using it while you're there, and have expressed a distaste for it, is thoughtless and rude. Time to lock the door, imo.


:iagree:


----------



## sh987

IrishGirlVA said:


> My boyfriend sometimes has the bad habit of leaving the door open when he poops but since we don't live together, and this is what he does at home when he's alone, I just leave it be.


True story: I close and lock the bathroom door even when I'm alone in the house. Maybe I'm odd.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

sh987 said:


> True story: I close and lock the bathroom door even when I'm alone in the house. Maybe I'm odd.


LOL I do that!!


----------



## I Notice The Details

IrishGirlVA said:


> This is equivalant to yanking out your tampon and changing it while he is shaving.
> 
> You. Just. Don't!


:iagree:


----------



## lookinforhelpandhope

Personally, it doesn't bother me but I can totally understand why other peopkle may find it a turn off.

I agree with the lock the door suggestion. It's really not too much to ask at all and if he's being abscent minded just lock the door and politely tell hum why.


----------



## I Notice The Details

sh987 said:


> True story: I close and lock the bathroom door even when I'm alone in the house. Maybe I'm odd.


I do too....out of habit.


----------



## arbitrator

*My XW would close our master bathroom door if she went in there alone, and I respected that! But if I was showering in there, never asking, she'd just ramble in unannounced, do her thing, and I became the unwilling victim of some nauseating fumes that the EPA would have problems with ~ try letting some of those hit you as you're attempting to shower and shave!

If I ever had to go, I usually made a trip upstairs to one of the two bathrooms up there, as I knew she wouldn't be thrilled to walk in on any leftover residue of mine. Guess that I had more respect for her than she did for me!

And for what it's worth, the door in our old Victorian Home did not have a lock on it!*


----------



## I Notice The Details

arbitrator said:


> *My XW would close the master bathroom door if she went in there alone, and I respected that! But if I was showering in there, never asking, she'd just ramble in unannounced, do her thing, and I became the unwilling victim of some nauseating fumes that the EPA would have problems with ~ try letting some of those hit you as you're attempting to shower and shave!
> 
> And for what it's worth, the door in our old Victorian Home did not have a lock on it!*


Didn't the water temp in the shower change when she flushed the toilet? It sounds like you were "fumigated" by her while in the shower. Not fun!


----------



## melw74

Ewwwww. I can smell my husband in the living room when hes having a poo, Yuck. I think i would pass out if i had to be in the same room while he was doing it. Seriously, I would not like it, but i do not think my husband could do it in front of me anyway, but if he did then i would certainly need a gas mask.


----------



## I Notice The Details

melw74 said:


> Ewwwww. I can smell my husband in the living room when hes having a poo, Yuck. I think i would pass out if i had to be in the same room while he was doing it. Seriously, I would not like it, but i do not think my husband could do it in front of me anyway, but if he did then i would certainly need a gas mask.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## arbitrator

I Notice The Details said:


> Didn't the water temp in the shower change when she flushed the toilet? It sounds like you were "fumigated" by her while in the shower. Not fun!


*Hell, yes! Got my butt hot-water branded in addition to getting to smell something akin to a "gut wagon" passing through that would absolutely repel the nastiest flock of buzzards! And not even realizing that she was in there with me!










I've showered in locker rooms after having reffed ball games, where some innocent co-official or football coach did the same thing, except then, I'd raise holy hell just as soon as the aroma hit me.*


----------



## I Notice The Details

arbitrator said:


> *Hell, yes! Got my butt hot-water branded in addition to getting to smell something akin to a "gut wagon" passing through that would absolutely repel the nastiest flock of buzzards! And not even realizing that she was in there with me!
> 
> I've showered in locker rooms after having reffed ball games, where some innocent co-official or football coach did the same thing, except then, I'd raise holy hell just as soon as the aroma hit me.*


She should have flushed immediately after "she dropped the kids off at the pool"....as my younger brother says. Some people love to stay in the bathroom and read after dropping logs....without flushing. That is gross. Light some matches.....FLUSH!!! Turn on the fan!


----------



## melw74

I Notice The Details said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:


Hahaahaaaa. Its the truth tho. God sewer is not the word:lol:..... I have even had people come in and say " Smells like something has died in here".... Oh the shame.


----------



## antechomai

I don't think more than 2% of the time I BM in our Master Bath. There is a 1/2 bath just outside the bedroom with reading material.
Peeing we accommodate, but if I walk in on my wife in the Master Bath(the door is open), I get "I'm pooping" and I give her space.

Two things came to mind reading this thread.
1. Back in HS 1972-76, the men's stalls never had doors. I wonder the reason and whether that policy has changed.
2. I have not been in the military, but have heard anecdotal stories.
12 stools and no dividers, or on boards back to back in a trench 16 guy together 8x2.


----------



## Maneo

Lock the door. Whether one or multiple bathrooms and OP has two. If husband complains, tough. End of story. All the rest in this discussion are sidebars but demonstrate after sex, this is the other bodily function we love to talk about.


----------



## Cosmos

I guess this could be an option for those who like to bond in the bathroom


----------



## southbound

Maybe it has to do with the number of years married. Here is some funny stand-up from Bill Engval starting at 7:17 on this very subject.

BILL ENGVALL - 21 Years Of Marriage (Part.2) - YouTube


----------



## Vega

Cosmos said:


> I guess this could be an option for those who like to bond in the bathroom



O.
M.
G....


My exh would have *LOVED* this! He even suggested that he pee between my legs while I was sitting on the can pooping....

Then again, he also wanted to be buried with his spouse (in the same coffin) so he could hold hands with her throughout eternity.

He got neither...

Vega


----------



## CharlieParker

Cosmos said:


> I guess this could be an option for those who like to bond in the bathroom


You beat me to it. Here's the story BBC News - The mysterious case of the double toilet


----------



## arbitrator

I Notice The Details said:


> She should have flushed immediately after *"she dropped the kids off at the pool"*....as my younger brother says. Some people love to stay in the bathroom and read after dropping logs....without flushing. That is gross. Light some matches.....FLUSH!!! Turn on the fan!


*Details: I absolutely love that line! I may need to use that line in the future and will graciously pay either you or your younger brother the copyright royalties on it's usage!
*


----------



## Shazz1991

Vega said:


> O.
> He even suggested that he pee between my legs while I was sitting on the can....
> 
> Vega


Done the peeing between legs bit!


----------



## Jellybeans

I think it's really gross that your husband does that while you are getting ready/brushing your teeth.

It would turn me off so much. 

I had an ex who used to fart loudly in my face, on purpose, and thought it was so funny. Gross.


----------



## arbitrator

Cosmos said:


> I guess this could be an option for those who like to bond in the bathroom


*There may be a hell of a lot of places that I may want to bond, but I'm greatly afraid that a bathroom with a double toilet just ain't one of them!*


----------



## Cosmos

Jellybeans said:


> I think it's really gross that your husband does that while you are getting ready/brushing your teeth.
> 
> It would turn me off so much.
> 
> I had an ex who used to fart loudly in my face, on purpose, and thought it was so funny. Gross.


Pity you hadn't kept a lighter handy and set fire to them. Singed anal hairs might've acted as a deterrent for him!


----------



## arbitrator

Jellybeans said:


> I think it's really gross that your husband does that while you are getting ready/brushing your teeth.
> 
> It would turn me off so much.
> 
> I had an ex who used to fart loudly in my face, on purpose, and thought it was so funny. Gross.


*Darling: You should have had a Bic lighter ready and waiting for the first audible presence of his flatulence!

That would have lit a fire under his ass!*


----------



## alte Dame

Remarkable thread.


----------



## Jellybeans

Cosmos said:


> Pity you hadn't kept a lighter handy and set fire to them. Singed anal hairs might've acted as a deterrent for him!


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## WorkingOnMe

This is the crappiest thread I've seen in a while. It stinks.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

And number 2: I can see how it made a splash with you all.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Sorry. I shouldn't be dumping on your thread.


----------



## CharlieParker

WorkingOnMe said:


> And *number 2*: I can see how it made a splash with you all.


:rofl:


----------



## arbitrator

*Come on people! All of these remarks are just so absolutely defecating!*


----------



## SurpriseMyself

ScarletBegonias said:


> Well you don't like having his ass air in your hair and makeup so it's a fair deal to me. LOL


LOL!

Ahh.... I love the smell of open ass in the morning.


----------



## SurpriseMyself

At least you can lock the door! My STBXH will have a conversation with me while digging in his nose. Seriously! Face to face. Yes, he uses a Kleenex, but ugh!


----------



## AwfullyGuilty

ScarletBegonias said:


> DH is thoroughly convinced when I fart little clouds of warm spun sugar and sparkles come out.
> 
> Who am I to tell him or let him witness otherwise?


We were just waking up when I let out my little cloud of warm spun sugar with smell of "vanilla" and received nice respond in return. He punched my waist with his hand. He was angry. But acted sorry when realized how strong his punch was. He hates when I do that, he always gives me that nasty look but when he does it with my head on his belly, than is it just fine, like nothing happened. I never do that. Back in loving days, I pulled blanket over his head one time though. I could not stop laughing... But, just like I said...back in days.


----------



## 6301

There was nothing worse than when I was a little kid and all of us saw the old man heading to the bathroom. 

I seriously thought that the man crapped once a month because when he flushed and came out of the bathroom which was situated in the hall way between the living room and the kitchen we ran like a bunch of whipped puppies because it was god awful bad. They didn't have Haz Mat back then but by God if they did he would have been arrested for assault with a deadly ass and first degree nose slaughter

To this day I swear something crawled up his ass and died.


----------



## over20

AwfullyGuilty said:


> I will try to lock my door next time, but I don't think he will like that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If he has a problem with that then you might have bigger problems......:scratchhead:


----------



## over20

6301 said:


> There was nothing worse than when I was a little kid and all of us saw the old man heading to the bathroom.
> 
> I seriously thought that the man crapped once a month because when he flushed and came out of the bathroom which was situated in the hall way between the living room and the kitchen we ran like a bunch of whipped puppies because it was god awful bad. They didn't have Haz Mat back then but by God if they did he would have been arrested for assault with a deadly ass and first degree nose slaughter
> 
> To this day I swear something crawled up his ass and died.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:
http://www.poopourri.com/

Saw this product advertised on Facebook.....LOL


----------



## Thundarr

AW, close and lock the door. Problem solved.


----------



## memyselfandi

Unfortunately, we are a ONE bathroom family.

Yeah I know..ugh!!

Sooo..when I'm taking a shower..using the "facilities", etc..I usually get a knock on the door even WHEN I warn everyone that "I am going to take a shower", etc.

Somehow, it never fails..whether I'm taking a shower or a s*** that I get a knock on the door.."I have to go to the bathroom.." while I call out, "I asked everyone to go BEFORE I got IN HERRE.." and the reply is always, "I didn't have to go then.."

LOL..anyone been there??

That's the kids...

And then there's my hubby..as sweet as he can be he'll say...

"Honey..gonna be awhile? It's not a problem..but when you're done..let me know since you maybe might not wanna go in there for a long time when I'm done....

There's soo many reasons why I love that guy...and that's one of them... Guess I'll keep him...lol!!


----------



## kristin2349

COGypsy said:


> My ex used to do that all the time.
> 
> 
> Note the term "ex".



Yeah, that would be a deal breaker I think. We are lucky enough to have his/hers bathrooms and closets. I know not everyone can have that. But if there is more than one bathroom in the house he should use the free one.

Mine will still come into mine to chit chat when I'm getting ready. Nothing is sacred! Lol


----------



## southbound

memyselfandi said:


> Unfortunately, we are a ONE bathroom family.
> 
> Yeah I know..ugh!!
> 
> Sooo..when I'm taking a shower..using the "facilities", etc..I usually get a knock on the door even WHEN I warn everyone that "I am going to take a shower", etc.
> 
> Somehow, it never fails..whether I'm taking a shower or a s*** that I get a knock on the door.."I have to go to the bathroom.." while I call out, "I asked everyone to go BEFORE I got IN HERRE.." and the reply is always, "I didn't have to go then.."
> 
> LOL..anyone been there??
> 
> 
> That's the kids...
> 
> And then there's my hubby..as sweet as he can be he'll say...
> 
> "Honey..gonna be awhile? It's not a problem..but when you're done..let me know since you maybe might not wanna go in there for a long time when I'm done....
> 
> There's soo many reasons why I love that guy...and that's one of them... Guess I'll keep him...lol!!


Yep, I've had one bathroom before, but it was still a private room.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho




----------



## I Notice The Details

I saw this picture and thought of this thread:


----------



## Thundarr

Toilet seat normally comes down to majority rules. We had three boys so my wife learned to always check because of them. I suspect families with mostly girls learned the opposite. I'm curious to know how equal gender works out. I suspect toilet seat up is death more times than not.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

Thundarr said:


> Toilet seat normally comes down to majority rules. We had three boys so my wife learned to always check because of them. I suspect families with mostly girls learned the opposite. I'm curious to know how equal gender works out. I suspect toilet seat up is death more times than not.


Yeah, I live in a house dominated by girls between my wife and my two daughters. Heck, even my dog is a girl. Even in my extended family, there are 8 girls and 1 boy among the children. It isn't an issue in my house because I just developed the habit long ago to keep the seat down ... don't even think about it. The dog doesn't care.


----------



## AwfullyGuilty

Well, he did it again. I asked if he is doing what I thought he was. I told him I asked him already not to do it, so why he did it again. He got mad and told me why can't I leave and go to another bathroom. I said I was here first and I don't do that things to you when you are here first. He just kept telling same thing over and over again and shift blame on me. Fun.


----------



## Anonymous07

memyselfandi said:


> Unfortunately, we are a ONE bathroom family.
> 
> Yeah I know..ugh!!
> 
> Sooo..when I'm taking a shower..using the "facilities", etc..I usually get a knock on the door even WHEN I warn everyone that "I am going to take a shower", etc.
> 
> Somehow, it never fails..whether I'm taking a shower or a s*** that I get a knock on the door.."I have to go to the bathroom.." while I call out, "I asked everyone to go BEFORE I got IN HERRE.." and the reply is always, "I didn't have to go then.."
> 
> LOL..anyone been there??
> 
> That's the kids...
> 
> And then there's my hubby..as sweet as he can be he'll say...
> 
> "Honey..gonna be awhile? It's not a problem..but when you're done..let me know since you maybe might not wanna go in there for a long time when I'm done....
> 
> There's soo many reasons why I love that guy...and that's one of them... Guess I'll keep him...lol!!


Me...unfortunately. We only have one bathroom, so if I'm getting ready and my husband has to go(nature calls) or vice versa, then it happens with us both there. Not exactly romantic, but nothing we can do about it. We only have one bathroom, but hopefully we can move soon. 

My son also just became mobile, so he follows me everywhere now. Can't get any alone time.

I will say though, if we had more than one bathroom, I'd be pissed and lock the door. He can use a different bathroom. No need to come into the one I'm in.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho

AwfullyGuilty said:


> Well, he did it again. I asked if he is doing what I thought he was. I told him I asked him already not to do it, so why he did it again. He got mad and told me why can't I leave and go to another bathroom. I said I was here first and I don't do that things to you when you are here first. He just kept telling same thing over and over again and shift blame on me. Fun.


Even though that situation wouldn't bother me, you made it clear you don't like it, asked him not to do it and he ignores you and does it anyway. That's a problem no matter what the issue at hand is.


----------



## Maricha75

Thundarr said:


> Toilet seat normally comes down to majority rules. We had three boys so my wife learned to always check because of them. I suspect families with mostly girls learned the opposite. I'm curious to know how equal gender works out. I suspect toilet seat up is death more times than not.


My family is comprised of husband, me, 2 sons and 1 daughter. Toilet seat, as well as lid, are DOWN after each person is done. My husband was the one who stressed it most, not me. Even when we lived in a 1 1/2 bath apartment, I had the half bath for all my stuff except showering and he and our son had the other bathroom. Still, toilet seat and lid were down each time. I miss having 1 1/2 bath. We are down to 1 bath now and it's rough with the kids.


----------



## I Notice The Details

In our house now and in our house growing up, we always had a rule of keeping the toilet seat and lid down after we finished our business. Just made things easier...and kept the girls (and Mom) from complaining!


----------



## PBear

AwfullyGuilty said:


> Well, he did it again. I asked if he is doing what I thought he was. I told him I asked him already not to do it, so why he did it again. He got mad and told me why can't I leave and go to another bathroom. I said I was here first and I don't do that things to you when you are here first. He just kept telling same thing over and over again and shift blame on me. Fun.


What happened to locking the door?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## the2ofus

PBear said:


> What happened to locking the door?
> C


Agreed why didn't you lock it!

I think if you really don't want him in there you can move or lock the door. I would not expect any barely awake person to remember. We have some zombies around our house every morning, I wouldn't expect them to remember much of anything. They aren't allowed to be intentionally rude or mean but forgetful rude happens a lot with zombies.

Edit to add: neither of us would care either way but if it bugged him I would respect that and he would do the same. Now flushing the toilet during a shower, that's trouble.


----------



## southbound

AwfullyGuilty said:


> Well, he did it again. I asked if he is doing what I thought he was. I told him I asked him already not to do it, so why he did it again. He got mad and told me why can't I leave and go to another bathroom. I said I was here first and I don't do that things to you when you are here first. He just kept telling same thing over and over again and shift blame on me. Fun.


I don't understand why he can't respect this request. I would lock the door. If he is too zombie-like in the morning, perhaps a locked door will awake him enough that he will remember to go to the other bathroom.


----------



## southbound

2ntnuf said:


> He's just telling you he'll do what he wants. It's a tit for tat thing. You test and he ignores.
> 
> I believe, if you want respect, what you need to do it demand it. I do not mean you tell him. I mean, lock the frickin' door. You may think he will think he got your goat. He will at first, until you are consistent. He will end up angry and asking why you are locking the door. Then, tell him, exactly why in a matter of fact way, like you are giving consequences to a misbehaving child. Do not be condescending, just matter of fact. If he wants to know more, let him know. Tell him. Do this kind of thing every time he disrespects you. Do your thing, but tell him when he asks what's up. Tell him so he will understand. If he gets it, he will start to try to change, if he loves you. Right now, it's a game. It's like two stubborn kids who can't run to mom or dad and tell, so they keep stealing each other's crayon till one cries. Make your relationship stronger. Don't screw with it so you add to the problems. You deserve the respect, plain and simple. No kidding. Demand it through actions, not language.


I agree; he's just trying to show you he will do what he wants, and why in the world he "wants" to do this is beyond me.


----------

